# Where can I get the best price on LumberJack Pellets?



## Herbert Miller (May 11, 2019)

New to Pellet Smoking.


----------



## Ishi (May 11, 2019)

The cheapest place I found is bbqpelletsonline. 
Get some friends and order a ton of pellets. In order to get the cheapest price on shipping have them delivered to a business that has a lift truck. 
Shipping will cost more if delivered to a residence and more $ if the truck has to use a lift gate. 
We got them last year for 11.75$ a bag.


----------



## mike243 (May 11, 2019)

Rural King $8.99 if you got 1 close


----------



## PAS (May 11, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Rural King $8.99 if you got 1 close


 Print and take to Dicks Sporting Goods and they will match price even if you have to order.


----------



## fivetricks (May 11, 2019)

Field and stream also has a nice selection in their store. But +1 on the rural King for sure


----------



## jake0531 (May 11, 2019)

Atwood’s has them for $8.99 regular price and always on sale for 4.99-6.99


----------



## Herbert Miller (May 11, 2019)

I just spent the last couple hours comparing 4 different brands of pellets for Smoke output only.  Was using an empty grill. I have a Grilla Silverbac.  Have been using a Kamado style smoker for several years but got tired of constant tending to temp swings.  Absolutely loved the grill and smoke output!  Was not sure if I made the right move in switching to a pellet smoker!  Started with Pit Boss pellets because of availability and price.  They are terrible very little smoke output!  Today I decided to try and find something that would work for me.  Tried Pit Boss again Lumber Jack, Traeger, and found a bag of BBQ pellets at Winco grocery store called Lil Devil( 5.78/20lbs) out of Oregon. Pit Boss still sucked Lumber Jack good smoke output(nothing like what I have been used to) Traeger not very good  and Lil Devil was every bit as good as Lumber Jack as far as smoke output!!!  Would love to see some of you try a bag of LiL Devil and see what you think.  Hope you find this post interesting.  One other thing the LiL Devil bag says they blend several woods into their pellets so have no idea how the taste would be. Also Made in USA!


----------



## bregent (May 11, 2019)

I wouldn't focus much on visible smoke output. If you're looking for smoke flavor, look for pellets made from woods with the strongest flavor. Lil devil are mostly alder if I recall. They may smoke a lot, but do not provide much flavor.  I pretty much stick with LJ 100% hickory, as it provides the best smoke flavor for me.  Pecan and Mesquite are also strong, but are more expensive and Mesquite has a distinct flavor some folks don't like. 

BBQPelletsOnline has group buys of Lumberjack in and around Phoenix all the time.


----------



## PAS (May 11, 2019)

I couldnt keep the Lil Devils burning in my Amazen pellet tray. MES 30


----------



## Herbert Miller (May 11, 2019)

PAS said:


> I couldnt keep the Lil Devils burning in my Amazen pellet tray. MES 30


I can't keep any kind of pellets burning in my Amazen tray!!!


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2019)

Herbert Miller said:


> I can't keep any kind of pellets burning in my Amazen tray!!!


Try drying them in the microwave. 1 min on high, open door let cool. 1 min in high, ready to roll. Or make them into dust.
 I'm a Lumberjack fan. Our local Home Of Economy carries them


----------



## dubob (May 12, 2019)

I buy LJ pellets from a family owned business out of a home garage.  I pay $10 for a 20 lb bag out the door.  Local store business sell the same pellet for $13 at one store and 14 at another store.  I only use Maple/Hickory/Cherry blend for everything.  Too damn lazy to constantly switch pellet flavors and 100% happy with MY results.  There my be a similar business (selling from home) in your area.  I live in the Ogden, UT area.  If you live in the Wasatch Front area and want the contact information, send me a PM (Conversation on here).


----------



## WBDubya (May 12, 2019)

Ishi said:


> The cheapest place I found is bbqpelletsonline.
> Get some friends and order a ton of pellets. In order to get the cheapest price on shipping have them delivered to a business that has a lift truck.
> Shipping will cost more if delivered to a residence and more $ if the truck has to use a lift gate.
> We got them last year for 11.75$ a bag.



I second bbqpelletsonline.com.  You don't even have to have friends! LOL.  They will take your information and put you on a group buy list.  Going this route will be a little slower depending on how long it takes to get enough people but in my case I only waited a week for the order to be placed.  We will have to pick up the pellets at a shipping terminal but for me it will be worth it.  Pricing works out to about $15 for a 40# bag, local dealer gets that price for 20#.


----------



## Ishi (May 13, 2019)

Correct I forgot about that option but have never done it that way. 
My buddy is dragging his feet so I might have to go that route. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## texomakid (May 13, 2019)

I saw them at Atwoods for about $8.99 - They'll be the next pellets I try after I finish off my current stockpile.


----------



## BigW. (May 13, 2019)

there is a dealer locator on the website. I've also seen ads on Craigslist.  
https://lumberjackretailers.com/


----------



## tshobbes (Jun 10, 2019)

According to the Rural King website everything but the 100% Cherry are currently on sale for $4.99/ 20# bag.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 10, 2019)

Right now, Rural King. 

I just picked up 10 bags of Competition Blend @$4.99/ 20lb bag.


----------



## tshobbes (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes. I looked up the ad on their sales flyer. The sale goes until June 22. It is while supplies last at each store and limited to 10 bags per person.


----------



## scarfa211 (Jun 11, 2019)

Spoke with dicks on the price match at 4.99 for 20lb bag.  Came up with some lame excuse they cant pricematch as the codes will not work. Gave me 20 bucks off total order, so i got 2 bags for 18 bucks shipped.  Not bad, but i wish the pricematch worked.


----------



## dubob (Jun 11, 2019)

Anybody living west of the 'River' is SOL.  All the RK stores are on the east side of the 'River'.    I can live with my local dealership out the door price of $10/20 lbs 24/7 including tax.  All y'all east of the 'River' should definitely jump on that price.


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 11, 2019)

scarfa211 said:


> Spoke with dicks on the price match at 4.99 for 20lb bag.  Came up with some lame excuse they cant pricematch as the codes will not work. Gave me 20 bucks off total order, so i got 2 bags for 18 bucks shipped.  Not bad, but i wish the pricematch worked.


What phone number did you call? Was it a national number or local number?


----------



## mpkelley20 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ha!  Just tried to order from Rural King online to see what it would cost me as I am in Boston and they don't exist here.  $4.99 per bag so put 10 in my cart.  Shipping was only $280.  LOL.  Needless to say, I decided not to buy.  Assuming I like the hickory ones I bought from Dicks, I will likely do a group buy as that will be the best pricing I can get on them here.


----------



## tshobbes (Jun 11, 2019)

I haven't used the Lumberjack pellets yet. But I ordered some from the Field and Stream store to try. They also have a sale right now. Order 1 bag and the second is half off. Not as good as the Rural King price. But with the half off the second bag it beats the Dicks price.

Wish I already knew if I liked them as there is a Rural King about an hour away and that sales price makes it worth the drive.


----------



## tshobbes (Jun 11, 2019)

mpkelley20 said:


> Ha!  Just tried to order from Rural King online to see what it would cost me as I am in Boston and they don't exist here.  $4.99 per bag so put 10 in my cart.  Shipping was only $280.  LOL.  Needless to say, I decided not to buy.  Assuming I like the hickory ones I bought from Dicks, I will likely do a group buy as that will be the best pricing I can get on them here.



I did the same thing last night just to see. For 2 bags it was $28 shipping. I'd spend less in gas driving to the one that is an hour from me.


----------



## scarfa211 (Jun 11, 2019)

herbmmm said:


> What phone number did you call? Was it a national number or local number?



Online chat.  figured id try that before going into the store.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up on the rural king $4.99 deal. I might just have to make a stop on my way home from work


----------



## scarfa211 (Jun 11, 2019)

tshobbes said:


> I did the same thing last night just to see. For 2 bags it was $28 shipping. I'd spend less in gas driving to the one that is an hour from me.




Same here to NY, after discount, dicks was a bit cheaper.


----------



## oonighttrain (Jun 11, 2019)

I just went to my local dicks sporting goods.. they matched rural kings price. got 10 bags for $4.99 each!  woo hoo!!


----------



## scarfa211 (Jun 11, 2019)

oonighttrain said:


> I just went to my local dicks sporting goods.. they matched rural kings price. got 10 bags for $4.99 each!  woo hoo!!


 lol figures.  Im going after work to bitch my online guy was an idiot.


----------



## oonighttrain (Jun 11, 2019)

scarfa211 said:


> lol figures.  Im going after work to bitch my online guy was an idiot.



i dealt with the manager of that department, he was hesitant but he ended up doing it.. i showed him the ad from rural kings.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 11, 2019)

The cost is a little pricey but if anyone ever wants to do a mix and match combo of Lumberjack pellets in 1, 3, or 4 pound bags you can go here:  Mix n Match LJ Samples

I did the 7 pack sample bundle of the 1 bound bags to figure out what I liked and didn't like.  I was also able to mix and match options to figure out custom blends I liked and didn't liked.  This was nice to know that way I knew what to pick up and what to avoid when I bought big bags.

It is also nice if you want to try a wood you don't get easily in your area like Mesquite for beef!

Enjoy!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 11, 2019)

tallbm said:


> The cost is a little pricey but if anyone ever wants to do a mix and match combo of Lumberjack pellets in 1, 3, or 4 pound bags you can go here:  Mix n Match LJ Samples
> 
> I did the 7 pack sample bundle of the 1 bound bags to figure out what I liked and didn't like.  I was also able to mix and match options to figure out custom blends I liked and didn't liked.  This was nice to know that way I knew what to pick up and what to avoid when I bought big bags.
> 
> ...



?????

One could get 7 full bags, and in variety, for roughly the same money on the Rural Kings deal. 

One could also mix the pellets that they didn’t like, in small quantities with those that they did, and likely would taste no difference.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 11, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> ?????
> 
> One could get 7 full bags, and in variety, for roughly the same money on the Rural Kings deal.
> 
> One could also mix the pellets that they didn’t like, in small quantities with those that they did, and likely would taste no difference.



You are correct. 
To get that deal one would also have to move to the eastern part of the US and close to a Rural King if they didn't already live near one hahahaha 
I get where you are going with the reply though 

I should have mentioned in my post that for anyone not near a place that sells Lumberjack Pellets, they could try the variety pack option.  Before Dick's starting selling Lumberjack pellets I had to go this route to figure out what I might order in a group buy.
Then I lucked out and found a guy who orders a variety in a couple of pallets at a time and sells them on craigslist about a 20 minute drive away. 
I'm glad I did the variety pack option though, because I then knew what to buy from him since I didn't want to be married to 40 pounds of a wood I didn't care for.  I had already felt the pain of a few online orders of some pellet blends that were not very good and didn't want to repeat that mistake anymore, so I opted for the sampling lol.

For all you Rural King guys, jump on that deal! SlowmotionQue is right that it is a better option than ordering pellets or basically any sale I've ever seen on Lumberjack pellets! :)


----------



## squatch (Jun 12, 2019)

Sadly it looks like Dick’s no longer offers the Lumber Jack brand at least on their website... they were probably loosing too much $$$ from all the Rural King price match requests!


----------



## tshobbes (Jun 12, 2019)

That is a very recent change. They were still on the website earlier this week.


----------



## HiBRiD109 (Jun 12, 2019)

Blain' Farm and Fleet in the midwest carries Lumber Jack for $9.99/20lb bag. My store carries Comp Blend, Hickory, Char-Hickory, Cherry, Pecan, and Apple.


----------



## WebbQ (Jun 12, 2019)

Check Rural King about 5.00 a bag


----------



## bregent (Jun 12, 2019)

WebbQ said:


> Check Rural King about 5.00 a bag



There are no Rural King's in AZ. It's always a good idea to read through a thread before replying.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 13, 2019)

tshobbes said:


> I haven't used the Lumberjack pellets yet. But I ordered some from the Field and Stream store to try. They also have a sale right now. Order 1 bag and the second is half off. Not as good as the Rural King price. But with the half off the second bag it beats the Dicks price.
> 
> Wish I already knew if I liked them as there is a Rural King about an hour away and that sales price makes it worth the drive.



If it's only an hour drive then it's worth the trip. Pick up a couple bags, take the missus and stroll the isles. They've got enough other stuff that it won't feel like a wasted trip. They carry a whole line of smoker, grills, and sausage making stuff under their store brand (of which I've forgotten the name) that looks good enough to buy, yet I never seem to hear being mentioned by anyone who owns them.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 13, 2019)

I will pu 10 bags this weekend, pu a hickory and cherry on a quick trip the other day but no room for the full load


----------



## mschoonmaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Any good and economical sources around Conroe TX (North of Houston)?


----------



## WBDubya (Jul 27, 2019)

Do you have a Rural King or Dick’s Sporting Goods in your area?


----------



## mschoonmaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Rural king, no, but we do have Dicks. I thought Dicks price was not so good?


----------



## mike243 (Jul 27, 2019)

I think folks posted that they will price match, hope that helps


----------



## texomakid (Jul 27, 2019)

If you have an Atwoods near by that would be my suggestion. I've seen them at the one in Gainesville. Don't know if Atwoods has a store around Conroe or not?


----------



## mschoonmaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Nowhere close. Waco and Nacogdoches are the closest, long ways away


----------



## WBDubya (Jul 27, 2019)

Before I found a Rural King about an hour away a dealer near me was selling 20# bags for $15.99. Highway robbery!  Also, check out bbqpelletsonline.com for a group buy. Super reasonable.


----------



## DougCA (Jul 28, 2019)

These pellets aren’t easy to find in my area, but I found a small mom and pop that carries them regularly. $20 for 20lb and $35 for 40lb. Definitely not cheap but picked up a few bags to try them out.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 28, 2019)

mschoonmaker said:


> Any good and economical sources around Conroe TX (North of Houston)?



Hi there and welcome!

Dick's is going to be your best bet.  Once you try some you will see the quality and it will hurt less to buy them... unless you are using them in a pellet smoker then I would burn the cheapest pellet you could get and put in the hopper and ONLY burn the Lumberjack pellets in a smoke tube for great flavor.  That will keep the wallet from taking a beating and likely give you the best flavor you could hope for


----------



## mysticalman (Dec 15, 2019)

PAS said:


> I couldnt keep the Lil Devils burning in my Amazen pellet tray. MES 30



The trick is to microwave the pellets to dry them out before using them.

I use a glass baking dish microwave for 2-3 minutes give them a quick stir and then another 2-3 minutes.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 15, 2019)

After you microwave them put 2oz of lemon juice in a glass bowl and nuke for 60 seconds x 2. you may have to add a little water the 2nd time,  that will take most of the smell out so the wife wont fuss to much lol


----------

